# Still going



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all, I took Nulytely last night and I'm still going to the bathroom. I went for my camera test today but still going though. When will it stop? Leah


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Probably in the morning when you are a little more relaxed!


----------



## corin (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't understand why you had to take Nulytely ie to clear the bowels. For a camera test you would normally just fast for about 10hrs beforehand. If you're 'still going' you better keep an eye out for the camera pill when you 'go' !! I'm puzzled, leah


----------



## corin (Oct 9, 2004)

Any update Leah? You haven't told us how the camera pill test went - it'd help a number of us to know more about it. When do you go back for the results? Have you stopped going yet?


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

My doctor called me yesterday and said they found something and wanted to talk to my parents about the test. I can't hear that well on the phone since I wear hearing aids. He said that it was nothing bad though. I stop going since last night. Leah


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Why does the doctor need to talk with your parents. After all, you are 24, right. That makes you an adult, right. Your doctor needs to be dealing directly with you and not your parents. Unless, you are their ward of the court or something. I guess that I do not understand.....


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi, Yes I am 24 and I told the doctor it was okay to talk to my parents when I first started going there. Leah


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Leah in the past few months you seemed to have had an awful lot of different procedures done which must put your body through its paces. How come you're having ALL these tests done, can they not come to some sort of diagnosis? If not, after all this time, surely you should think of changing to a more skilled doctor?


----------



## corin (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm puzzled too - you said in another thread they found a hole in the stomach or intestine, then they said there wasn't one, then you said they found inflammation but hadn't prescribed any meds, and now I read you're having all these procedures again. Also, I read somewhere you'd had biopsies taken? It all seems very confusing.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Leah I think most people on this message board have rumbled you. If you are one of the people who as yet hasn't, I suggest you read some of Leah's other posts before you reply to her as the concensious seems to be just not to answer her posts as its all very confusing.


----------

